# Any alternatives to Print Aura and Printful?



## Bookgirl (Oct 31, 2015)

Printful doesn't carry the tees we like and we've had nothing but problems with Print Aura lately. We need a co that can do one tee at a time and ship straight to our customer.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

There are tons of alternatives to these guys here: PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Often smaller business can offer more personal service. Each client is usually important to them and often a one on one relationship develops. Small businesses can be more responsive to emergencies, changes in design and more adept at recognizing file problems before printing. Also they often have the flexibility to procure special shirts for their customers. Not that bigger companies do not care, it's is just a matter of keeping the printers rolling and clients become numbers. You will find someone who will meet your needs, but you will need to search. 4C's suggestion is good. The nice thing about fulfillment with shipping is you are not tied to a specific geographical territory for a printer. Technology can be a pain in the rear, but it also offers many opportunities.


----------



## tzar (Aug 23, 2017)

Alternatives to Printful and Print Aura:
Teelaunch
Printify
Custom Cat
etc.
It takes just a Google search


----------

